

Opening a business bank account - kuap

We are working on our Internet startup, formed an LLC in Delaware, but we are physically located in NYC. We want to open a business bank account for our company and we are being asked to file for an "Application for Authority" to be able to "do business in NY".
Otherwise we need a letter signed by a CPA stating that the company will not "do business" in NY. As an internet service provider we are aware of what "do business" really means.<p>Does anyone know?<p>Best,<p>Pau
======
kynikos
It seems bank information here is scant. I had actually made an "Ask HN" post
and only got 1 response :(

I'm in a similar situation...team is remote, I'm in NY and we're INC'd in DE.
We're actually using HSBC Small Business for banking now. Go into your local
branch and they can tell you what you need. From my experience, we had to
submit: Application for Authority showing my ability to do business on behalf
of our legal entity, DBA filed in New York, opening deposit, and proof/cert of
incorporation.

~~~
kuap
My question is: do you really "do business" in new york? because i found the
definition of what is not doing business in ny state, and I would be only
operating a bank account... [http://law.justia.com/newyork/codes/limited-
liability-compan...](http://law.justia.com/newyork/codes/limited-liability-
company-law/llc0803_803.html)

------
krschultz
If you prepend your title with [ASK HN] you will get more responses

